# HOW To ACTIVATE MY ROKU STREAMING DEVICE



## henrycookus (May 14, 2020)

You need to make sure that you have a valid email address linked to your Roku account so that you can manage your account and you can receive the notifications on time. Also, it is required that you have created a strong password for your account. And *Activate roku streaming device phone number.*









How to Activate Roku Streaming Device | www.roku.com/activate


If you won’t be able to activate your Roku Streaming device. then contact Roku Streaming support team or call for quick solution at +1-888-388-9197.




streaming-link.com


----------

